# Repainting 52' ford 8n



## eubanks84

I have a 52 Ford 8n tractor that I just finished overhauling the engine and replacing all seals and bearings in the transmission. I want to repaint it but was curious of how much it would cost. I was planning on painting it myself, but I need a good detail Step by step method to help.


----------



## Ken N Tx

It depends on what you want to accomplish..I did my 1945 2N back in 2009 and used Rustoleum can and spray.My tractor is an everyday worker and not a trailer queen..It works for me!!








For the heavy cast metal, I brushed on the paint and when it became "tacky" I lightly oversrayed it to take out the brush marks.








For the sheet metal, I primed it and used the spray can..Apple Red and Battleship Gray.


----------



## eubanks84

Thanks for the reply Ken N TX, this tractor is going to be used for gardening and bush hogging I was just wanting a nice looking paint job to prevent any rust from accruing. How much did you spend in paint?


----------



## eubanks84

Ken, did your tractor already have paint on it or was it bare metal? And did you apply any clear coat afterwards?


----------



## Ken N Tx

eubanks84 said:


> Thanks for the reply Ken N TX, this tractor is going to be used for gardening and bush hogging I was just wanting a nice looking paint job to prevent any rust from accruing. How much did you spend in paint?





eubanks84 said:


> Ken, did your tractor already have paint on it or was it bare metal? And did you apply any clear coat afterwards?


My tractor was already painted the "Red Belly" colors..I did some sanding and wire brushing on it..I only used about one quart of the red and a couple of cans of the red and gray..Not very expensive at all..I used a clear coat spray on the hood and fenders..edro:


----------



## ljeune

Nice job looks real nice. Grew up on Ford and John Deere so they are dear to me.


----------



## whturner

An 8N would be a kind of tan with the redbelly mechanicals, if you are going to restore it to the original colors. The 9N and 2N were monotone gray. I believe the color is a 1938 Ford car color - Dove Gray.


----------

